# New Confirmed Novels



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Several new novels have been confirmed for 2011. Here they are, its going to be a very good year for Black Library.



Black Library said:


> Age of Darkness: After the betrayal at Isstvan, Horus begins his campaign against the Emperor, a galaxy-wide war that can lead only to Terra. But the road to the final confrontation between father and son is a long one – seven years filled with secrecy and silence, plans and foundations being formed across distant stars. An unknown history is about to be unveiled as light is shed on the darkest years of the Horus Heresy, and revelations will surface that will shake the Imperium to its very foundation...





Black Library said:


> Victories of the Space Marines: From planet to planet, the enemies of mankind will stop at nothing to expand their dominion. Worlds are shattered, and their citizens face a desperate fight for survival. There is a hope – superhuman warriors serving the glory of the Emperor, standing proudly in defiance of inhuman foes. These metal-clad giants lay waste to the relentless hordes of xenos invaders and defend humanity against the insidious forces of Chaos. In the remains of their enemies, they stand triumphant.





Black Library said:


> Blood Reaver: A UNION OF CHAOS. Driven on by their hatred of the False Emperor, the Night Lords stalk the shadows of the galaxy, eternally seeking revenge for the death of their primarch. Their dark quest leads them to a fractious alliance with the Red Corsairs, united only by a common enemy. Together with this piratical band of renegades, they bring their ways of destruction to the fortress-monastery of the Marines Errant. THEY SEEK ONLY TO BRING DEATH





Black Library said:


> Fall of Damnos: When Damnos is hit by cataclysmic earthquakes, an ancient force is awakened. Deep beneath the earth, the necrons rise from their slumber to decimate the human populace. All appears lost until salvation comes from the heavens – the Ultramarines brave an orbital bombardment to deploy their forces on Damnos, led by two legendary warriors – Captain Cato Sicarius and Chief Librarian Tigurius.
> 
> They are the planet's last, great hope against the remorseless alien foes, but tensions within their ranks threaten to derail victory. As battle rages on Damnos, and the Ultramarines seek to defeat their soulless enemies, Tigurius receives a terrible vision – a vision telling of the death of a hero...





Black Library said:


> Dawn of War 2 Retribution: A Company of Blood Ravens Space Marines, led by Force Commander Aramus, are sent to quell a rebel uprising led by House Vandis. Only when they are thrust into battle do they realise their true foe is much more dangerous, and the rebellion is merely a front for a Chaos warhost. The Blood Ravens hunt the Black Legion and their followers throughout the system, but as the strain of frontline warfare takes its toll, the Blood Ravens must draw on their reserves of faith in the Emperor to resist the lure of Chaos.





Black Library said:


> Savage Scars: Dal’yth. The forces of the Greater Good have established a strangehold on the planet, and the time has come for the Imperium to move against them. The White Scars lead the ground assault against the tau, launching into combat with speed and fury, shedding blood as they gain ground against their enemies. Meanwhile, the members of the Crusade Council are determined to pursue their own agendas, and their politicking and back-stabbing will place the entire war effort in jeopardy. But little do they know that Inquisitor Grand has more extreme measures in mind, and the White Scars must achieve victory quickly or the cost to Dal’yth will be devastating.





Black Library said:


> Garro Legion of One: Nathaniel Garro, loyalist Death Guard, and hero of the Eisenstein, has found a new calling in his service to the Emperor. Surrounded by a cloak of secrecy, Garro travels the galaxy in pursuit of his new goal. His quest will lead him to heart of the most destructive warzones, and reveal a secret that will change the course of the Horus Heresy itself...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

When I saw the name Savage Scars and that Andy Hoare was writing it yesterday, I _knew _it would be about the Sons of Jaghatai. Personally, I cannot wait for that the most of the bunch (I loved Andy's two RT novels, and they included a White Scar, Sartak I think, who was pretty cool). Age of Darkness and Victories of the Space Marines I am greatly looking forward to, as I love anthologies. Having not read any of the Space Marine Battles series yet, I cannot really comment upon Fall of Damnos however seeing as it is being wrote by Kyme, it _has_ to be awesome. The others I am not really bothered upon; although Legion of One may end up being alright, would be better if it was being wrote however.....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im personally looking forward to _Blood Reaver_ the most, Night Lords are the greatest of all!. Seeing Talos, Uzas, Cyrion, Xarl and The Exalted back again will make the month for me. Plus the Red Corsairs and the Tyrant Blackheart himself making an appearance!, its too good to be true.

_Fall of Damnos_ is going to be epic for its Necron action. They do not appear enough in the novels. A foe that nobody has bested yet, at least not truly bested. Every time they are fought against they win, and if they 'lose' then its only temporary or they chose to leave rather then finish the job. Plus some Ultramarines which, also though Ultramarine will ever beat Uriel Ventris in my view, should be quite nice.

Anthologies are very good as well mainly because it gives lesser known chapters a chance to shine. Im still looking forward to reading _Trial of the Mantis Warriors_ when _Legends of the Space Marine_s comes next week. _Victories of the Space Marines_ and _Age of Darkness_ should be very good reads, a chance for Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines to give us some brand new tales.

I may get _Dawn of War 2: Retribution_. If only to see Araghast the Pillager once again, that guy was epic. Damn that snake Eliphas for betraying him, although Eliphas is awesome too. Though he'd be a lot better if he kept his old armour and stuck with the Word Bearers rather then wearing the black of Abaddon's many many failures. I wonder how it will differ from the game though.

_Garro: Legion of One_ interests me, but its not a high priority for me. I will get it at some point though, I do want to know more about Garro's fate after _Flight of the Eisenstein_.



dark angel said:


> When I saw the name Savage Scars and that Andy Hoare was writing it yesterday, I _knew _it would be about the Sons of Jaghatai. Personally, I cannot wait for that the most of the bunch (I loved Andy's two RT novels, and they included a White Scar, Sartak I think, who was pretty cool). Age of Darkness and Victories of the Space Marines I am greatly looking forward to, as I love anthologies. Having not read any of the Space Marine Battles series yet, I cannot really comment upon Fall of Damnos however seeing as it is being wrote by Kyme, it _has_ to be awesome. The others I am not really bothered upon; although Legion of One may end up being alright, would be better if it was being wrote however.....


_Savage Scars_ is going to be interesting. They will not win that battle though, no way. Dal'yth is a primary Sept of the Tau Empire according to the codex and lexicanum, its also where Commander Puretide was born so the Tau will fight to the death for it. A novel cannot change that. 

Still though the Sons of the Khan are an under-written chapter and I look forward to learning more about them, perhaps they can rise from the founding chapter that interests me the least. (Its nothing against them. Just not enough fluff on them and so many more interesting chapters like the Blood Angels and Salamanders.)


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Fucking outrageous mate, cant wait for Union of chaos!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Andy Hoare. White Scars.

opcorn:

I will watch this as more news unfolds with extreme interest.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_ are priorities for me.  - Sounds like the _Age of Darkness_ anthology will shake up the structure and general flow of the Heresy fairly significantly (especially as all its stories are going to be new plots).

Shame we have to wait around a year.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Fall of Damnos sounds excellent, and necrons make for very interesting stories. Hellforged was a good book for its inclusion of the necrons and i hope that Sicarius gets his ass handed to him by them. Also loving the sound of new night lord novels, the last one was interesting


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with Lord of the Night, anthologies are a great chance to see less famous chapters in action. I enjoyed the first two space marine short story anthologies and I'm looking forward to Victories of the Space Marines. According to Steve Parker's blog Victories is also where we'll finally see his short story Exhumed. It's definitely on my list of books to buy next year.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

_Age of darkness_ sounds great! Is it going to be another heresy book? Officially? I can't see how it could not be. I wonder if it'll be another series of short stories like _tales of heresy_ but all set within the timeline between Istvaan V and Terra?

God I love heresy books! I think I have a problem. Might need to join up at my local heresy anonymous...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Age of Darkness_ is officially confirmed to be the next Horus Heresy Anthology. Dan Abnett is writing a story about an Ultramarine and a Salamander, which apparantely could have something to do with the Missing Primarchs.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nick Kyme that is actually Lord of the Night, which will be awesome if I am correct


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah my mistake, and yeah it will be awesome. I think that the Missing Primarchs should be kept in the shadows but hints at the truth behind them would be very nice.

My theory is the first Missing Primarch fell to Chaos and murdered the second Missing Primarch. At least thats what I think is most likely, or they both died to stop Chaos from emerging.

Edit: Also the first cover of the two Garro audiobooks is out. It should be very good :grin:.


----------

